
America Collapsed - grugagag
https://eand.co/this-is-how-america-collapsed-e12df59a7489
======
planetzero
"50% of people working “low-income” jobs that’ll never go anywhere…75% who
struggle to pay the bills…80% who can’t raise a tiny amount for an
emergency…all of them, more or less, will die indebted— buried under debt they
have never been able to pay off. Who do they “owe” to? A tiny handful of men
who are richer than kings or dukes or barons of old."

This is fantasy. The rich may have gotten richer, but the poor and middle
class have gotten richer too. America has the richest poor people in the
world.

Right now, our economy is the best it's been for a decade with the lowest
unemployment rate for all major groups.

The write of this article is completely ignorant of real poverty in countries
like India.

"Masked, armed men waving machine guns and chanting neo-fascist slogans massed
on the steps of a state capitol — on the anniversary of a society’s major
civil rights leader…who was gunned down to death."

No mention of anti-fascist lunatics parading around our college campuses and
major cities like Seattle..who are actually violent fascists that want a
revolution in this country and have been roaming the streets with impunity and
attacking non-believers for the past four years (just look at Andy Ngo's
Twitter account).

One peaceful protest for gun rights, with absolutely no violence is nothing in
comparison.

"This is what a collapsing society looks like, my friends. America, here and
now."

America is collapsing because the liberals in this country are solving crime
by making it legal. Look at California: "non-violent offenders" are being let
go with no bail, only to offend again (many times violently) and not show up
to court dates.

In addition to this, left-leaning politicians can get away with all sorts of
crime..and the media (and voters) just ignores it. The Obama administration
was not only caught selling weapons to the Mexican cartels, the IRS targeted
right-leaning groups (this was settled with a lawsuit and can be found in
public records). These alone would have been major deals in any
administration..and were completely ignored and buried.

The scariest part? If Hillary was president, we would know nothing about
attempted Russian meddling, because she laughed it off and called Trump
'crazy' when he mentioned it during the 2016 election.

She was running her own email server with classified emails being sent through
it (and many that suddenly went 'missing'), which should raise red flags to
any tech-savvy person..and didn't get punished for it at all.

After this happened, I remember all of the tech people defending her and
saying the most ignorant things regarding technology. It showed me that many
in the tech community are so blinded by their bias, they are willing to look
past criminal behavior to win.

This is what's contributing to America's collapse.

